# 2014 J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so excited to have kids again that I couldn't wait to start a thread! 
We have five does bred this year  just waiting for day 21 on two of them to be sure they don't come back into heat, but I think they settled 

First up is Phoenix Farm Amaze Me. Mazie is new to Phoenix Farm Justice and is due Feb. 8th (1st doe reserved 2nd doe retained) 
Mazie









Justice


















Up next is Phoenix Farm Cream Puff. Puffy is bred to Phoenix Farm Wind Chaser(who is for sale  ) and due Feb. 13th (1st doe retained)
Puffy









Chase


















J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook follows Puff due Feb. 14th bred to Phoenix Farm Justice.(doe possibly retained)
Brook









Justice


















Then is Vincek Farm's Simple Elegance.. Ellie is bred to Phoenix Farm Bird Is The Word *B and due April 10th (1st doe reserved 2nd doe possibly retained) *Pictures property of Vincek Farm*
Ellie









Bird


















And last, is Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap.. Snappy is due April 12th bred to Phoenix Farm Cowboy UP *B
Snap









Cowboy


----------



## Texaslass

You still have over 3 months to go, Skyla! :doh: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, she has 2 months and 1 week! :lol: 

So did Snap actually settle?


----------



## TDG-Farms

Show me da babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

umm 2 months and 1 week!  :lol: I get excited! It's like Christmas all over again!


----------



## Texaslass

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, she has 2 months and 1 week! :lol:
> 
> So did Snap actually settle?


So I counted wrong! :roll: A little over 2 months, there, happy? d: Still a pretty long time to wait.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie beat me to it! :lol:

I'm not sure yet Lacie LOL! I'll find out next Sunday... I have fingers and toes crossed and lots of prayer! So, we shall wait and see one more week!


----------



## Texaslass

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> umm 2 months and 1 week!  :lol: I get excited! It's like Christmas all over again!


It's okay, I was just messing with you. :hug: I get excited too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a doe that IS due around Christmas! Wouldn't that just be special if she had them on Christmas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I knew you were Sarah  :laugh:

That would be so cool Lacie!  What a gift that would be!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've got my fingers crossed for you Skyla! I'm pulling the CIDR from Peeps on the 3rd and breeding her on the 4th if all goes according to plan, and I sure hope she settles! If she doesnt, I'll know in 3-5 or 21 days... too far away I tell you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie! 

Oh I know! Trust me I know! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are some pics  

Mazie 
I will have to get a side shot soon.. She is also really deep! I'm thinking twins, *maybe* trips.. We'll see.. When her udder starts coming in I very well could change my mind lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brookie 
Thinking twins or trips for her too  she is also very deep  last year she was slim and trim  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And last for now is Puffy  I'm thinking Trips again for her


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pretty girls! Hoping I can get my does settled


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 
I hope yours settle too! ray:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jeez, why can't I ever get trips commonly! I love getting trips!!


----------



## Emzi00

Because you don't have Nigerians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Our first year we had two does and they both had trips as FFs! The next year one had twins and one quads, then last year (one didn't settle ) and I got twins, trips from Puff, and my two FFs had singles.. I blame it on lot flushing last year lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I can't wait till Mazy has them. Ill be camping out in your driveway till than. Hehehe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You'll be mighty cold! :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

I have the camper.


----------



## Goatzrule

#bestlawnornament


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is true lol! Forgot about that! :laugh:

You will be more then welcome to come visit them whenever you get the chance


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , who's that *ADORABLE* baby in your avatar ?
Hmmmmmmmmmm ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!!  that would be little Baby Hal!  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One month four weeks and a few days left for Mazie!!  I can't wait!!  eek!


----------



## Trickyroo

:applaud::grin::ROFL::wahoo::stars::hi5::hug:


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch

Beautiful does good luck with them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Laura! :lol:

Thank you  I'm very excited!


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mazie had a little udder going too Kelsie  I plan to clip it a bit soon when I trim her feet. I'll get you pics then


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

New pics!  These pics do them NO Justice!
Mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puffy/


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah go mazie! Do you think the babies will be as small as mazie was at stratham


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's possible.. Mazie is still a small doe... So they could take after her  we will just have to find out


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW  You go ladies ! Puffy is BIG !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is! They both are lol! I swear those pictures take weight off! LOL! They are both MUCH bigger looking in person!


----------



## Trickyroo

I bet they are ! Yeah , for some reason pictures don't seem to catch their "full blown beauty" , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo

I look at your avatar and laugh every time , lolol. I miss that girl 
She looks awesome though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I bet they are ! Yeah , for some reason pictures don't seem to catch their "full blown beauty" , lol.


:ROFL: no, they sure don't! Sometimes when they are all puffed up from the cold they look like marshmallows walking on toothpicks :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I look at your avatar and laugh every time , lolol. I miss that girl  She looks awesome though


She is such a goof! lol! Did you get that video I sent you?

She misses you too  and she told me to tell you she loves you and she blew you some kisses


----------



## Goatzrule

Can't wait. Do you bottle feed? I think I asked you that before but I forgot the answer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not normally.. If you want to take her early we may be able to work something out though.. PM me about that and we can talk it over more


----------



## Texaslass

Trickyroo said:


> I bet they are ! Yeah , for some reason pictures don't seem to catch their "full blown beauty" , lol.


Too bad it doesn't work that way for us people.  :slapfloor:


----------



## Goatzrule

No that's fine because I like having her on her mother. That works fine I would never have time to bottle feed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Texaslass said:


> Too bad it doesn't work that way for us people.  :slapfloor:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> No that's fine because I like having her on her mother. That works fine I would never have time to bottle feed


Ok sounds good  I'm not a fan of full blown bottle feeding.. (We try to get all kids to take a bottle so we can show the does and not bring the kids along  ) Esp if it's in the winter lol! So that's fine with me


----------



## Goatzrule

Ok good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

.


----------



## Goatzrule

:kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will have to get some more pics soon  her teats have grown quite a bit in the past few days and her udder is fleshier I'm so excited to see her udder!


----------



## Goatzrule

That's really good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! And she grows rounder every day


----------



## Goatzrule

Yay! The baby will be a great addition to the herd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How many do y'all have now?


----------



## Goatzrule

4. Hopefully more this summer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool


----------



## Goatzrule

How many do you have?


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla has about billion


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah I saw. And bunnies, had turkeys, a dog, goats, and more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! We are at ten right now  5 of which are bred  three bucks, and two jr does  plus I will be adding one more LaMancha, and keeping two Nigie babies.. And *possibly* a Nubian if I can talk my dad into it lol! It might have to wait a year though 

So when you come in April to pick up your baby Kelsie, we will be bursting at the seams  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Skyla has about billion


About that..  :laugh: 
You have more then me there lady!  LOL!


----------



## Goatzrule

Our babies are suppose to come the 3rd week in April.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool  
Most of ours will be gone by then.. We have two due in the beginning of April  so hopefully they have a few kids to keep me happy lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah I can't wait!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet  I love having kids around


----------



## Trickyroo

Im just playin with ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Im just playin with ya


I know  :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm not sure I'd want to deal with more than four kiddings! Maaaaaaybe five, but four I think will max me out, lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I wish I had some more to kid out!  such an exciting, yet stressful and sleepless time of the year  lol! 
We spread them out a bit.. Three due right on top of each other.. Wait two months then the next two right on top of each other lol! Should be fun LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well Danielle , I have news for ya :snowbounce: You and Skyla will be moving in April 1st and not leaving till the months over :-D
Just long enough to help me kid these does out :-D Cause the month of April is going to be mighty busy here :shades:


----------



## goatlady1314

I have 19 that is going to kid in February!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Trickyroo said:


> Well Danielle , I have news for ya :snowbounce: You and Skyla will be moving in April 1st and not leaving till the months over :-D
> Just long enough to help me kid these does out :-D Cause the month of April is going to be mighty busy here :shades:


Only if you and Skyla will return the favor and visit us March and May! 



goatlady1314 said:


> I have 19 that is going to kid in February!!


Oh heavens! :snowhat:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im all packed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good to me!  soo.. Who wants to tell my work I'm leaving for a month to birth goats?? ROFL!

Oh my! 19 in one month! That is a bit much lol! Spread them out a bit and it will be all good lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh and Laura, you know I won't be leaving with out slipping one of those floppy eared ones in my bag  LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh and Laura, you know I won't be leaving with out slipping one of those floppy eared ones in my bag  LOL!


No Skyla , you won't be leaving without one or two of those floppy eared ones in your bag , lol. :wave::wahoo::lol::cake:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! Two sounds even better!  I don't think my mom would agree though :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

My darn phone isn't working right , it never really did 
Now the battery doesn't last more then ten minutes and it gets really hot to the touch sometimes  I have no idea what its problem is :sigh:
I really don't feel like going anywhere near the malls here , not this chicky ! I won't even go off the property if i don't have to cause its a mad house out there with all the Christmas shoppers now , :GAAH:
People are just crazy in the head out there :crazy:
Im not getting half of the texts sent to me either


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer  
Yah.. It sure is crazy out there! :crazy: 
I wish I didn't have to work today! LOL! So glad I don't work in a department store! ROFL!

Good thing I emailed you just now instead of texting then! :/ you know.. My friend has a lot of problems with her texts.. She gets them real late.. Or it says the sent and it really doesn't... It's a mess lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

I really don't know why it gets hot all of the sudden , its not like its plugged , but that shouldn't make a difference. 
Im just hoping its not one of those self combustible phones , lol
You know , use once and then it melts into a puddle , lol 
Sounds like a James Bond toy , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

What time do you have to be in work ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! That would be a scary phone!

12:30 to 6zz I actually should leave about now! Eek! Ttyl!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Getting close! Mazie is due in like 23 days! So exciting!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Mazie looks big , maybe trip doelings  
Have you felt any kicks ? 
Very exciting :kidred::kidred::kidred:
:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sure would be nice!  I'm thinking twins.. Two does would be nice lol!

Yah  I love that!  I can see them moving too!  it's so cool!


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know why, I've never _seen_ kids moving. :question:  Or felt them moving, for that matter.... I can feel them, just never felt them moving. :/
I wish I could, it would be cool!

That's really exciting, though Skyla!  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't very often see kids moving.. But it's real cool when I do  
It's so cool to feel them kick  feels like a human baby


----------



## nchen7

how exciting!!!

I love feeling babies kick (humans and goats). it's just sooo cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is very cool!  I love it  always makes me smile  hehe


----------



## liz

You should be seeing babies a short time before I do! Coming up pretty quickly and I know you have got to be getting excited to see the kids from those pairings!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When are yours due Liz? 

Oh I am!  I can't wait to see what they have!  and to see my FFs udders  and to have cute bouncing babies to cuddle and play with


----------



## liz

Well...I have a surprise breeding with my 2013 doeling Maggie and don't have a due date but her udder growth tells me it will be sooner than my planned breedings with Foxy (1stf) and Binkey(8thf) due on Feb 11 and 16.

And I have to agree with the excitement of seeing those FF udders develop... the 2 here are looking nice and I only hope that they get even nicer once filled


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh boy, that's no fun.. I think that would be so stressful for me.. Lol.
That's cool  I have two others due on the 13th and 14th of Feb  then my two April girls 

I know!  hope your girls freshen well! I'm sure they will  their dams have lovely udders


----------



## Goatzrule

Howz the little girl :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fat and grumpy :lol:


----------



## DDFN

lol at both Skyla and Laura. You guys crack me up!

Skyla I can't wait to see all of those cute kids!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fat and grumpy :lol:


i dont blame her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's what we're here for! :laugh:

I can't wait either!! 

:laugh: no, I can't blame her either  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The girls are getting closer! And big! These pics don't show how big they truly are  but they were less then pleased and with it being only *5 outside and then wind chill on too of that... I wasn't trying too hard to get good ones lol!

But here they are 

Brook (I think twins or trips... She is much bigger then last year in belly and udder alike..)















Puffy (I'm thinking twins with her... She isn't as big as last year with trips..)















And last for now is Mazie  (and I'm thinking twins for her..)















And like I said.. These pictures do them NO Justice! They are quite a bit bigger All around in person :/ darn camera takes the weight right off them! Lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

I wish it worked that way for people.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure would be nice! Lol!

Only two weeks to go!


----------



## Texaslass

That's exciting!!  :leap:


----------



## Goatzrule

I know. ekkk i cant wait! is it the year of the girls or boys?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm hoping the doe fairy pays a visit! The buck fairy is not welcome! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes she can come and stay.


----------



## Texaslass

Goatzrule said:


> I know. ekkk i cant wait! is it the year of the girls or boys?


Girls for me so far!  My ND had twin doelings! Hoping the doe fairy stays indefinitely.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Goatzrule said:


> I know. ekkk i cant wait! is it the year of the girls or boys?


Girls so far! We had triplet doelings born not long ago. But that could easily change ( 11 more to go ) ill send the buck fairy to the boer people and doe fairy to the dairy people.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lucky you!  
Hey that sounds like a good plan  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goatzrule said:


> I know. ekkk i cant wait! is it the year of the girls or boys?


.....I just had a litter of puppies....all boys, not one girl....So it's not looking very promising for me! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is icky Lacie!!  but you also had two fillies  lol! It that was 'last year' :/


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , heres my guesses 

Brook - trips -doelings :kidred::kidred::kidred:
Puffy- quads - doelings :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:
Maizie- trips - doelings :kidred::kidred::kidred:

The look on Skyla's face when she has to move into the barn with the babies - priceless :GAAH::wahoo::-o:leap::stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Love it!! :lol:

My mom was thrilled with your guesses Laura :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> .....I just had a litter of puppies....all boys, not one girl....So it's not looking very promising for me! :lol:


All those beautiful boys! I prefer male dogs to female dogs. When I was a lab breeder I was taught they don't call them bitches for nothing. And over the years I learned that was right. If we lived closer I would be pounding down your door for one of your handsome gentlemen.


----------



## HerdQueen

Everyone seemed to have a buck year last year so I'm going with we can't have a buck year every year right? Although not brag we were spilt straight down the middle. I heard horror stories of all the dairy bucks some of my friends had.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: And I prefer the females to the males, if only for the fact that they make better guards and don't pee on everything. Females sell like hot cakes here, the males are much slower to sell.

Skyla I'm guessing twin does for them all  :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HerdQueen said:


> Everyone seemed to have a buck year last year so I'm going with we can't have a buck year every year right? Although not brag we were spilt straight down the middle. I heard horror stories of all the dairy bucks some of my friends had.


I had a buck year last year, but nothing topped my friend Linda, and her 50 some buck kids, and one doe!


----------



## Goatzrule

Last year was a bad breeding season for me cuz my doe didnt take. But now my heard is starting to grow and this year we bred 3 does. And im buying Mazie's baby. So let the doe fairy come!


----------



## Trickyroo

Doelings all around then :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:

Im glad your Mom likes my guesses , lolol. 
I don't want to disappoint her , so I will be sweating it out till the last doeling hits the ground ray::baby::girl::kid red:

:worried:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good!! You'll have lots of doelings too! 

ROFL!! :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont know about doelings for me, I had 2 FF abort one was a boy and one was a girl so its 50/50!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I'm with you. I MUCH prefer girls. our big dog is my first male dog. I'm not really sold on the idea.....

Skyla, your babies are super cute! I love how fluffy they are!!! thinking pink for you!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni  only 12 days to go!!


----------



## nchen7

so soon!!! hope those 12 days go by quickly...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks! I hope so too! I still have so much to do to get ready for them lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Ok so my phone from to day on will be in blasting. Ok? eheheh. 
Thats too bad Chaney.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wow, it's coming up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have an iPhone or an iPod touch with iMessage Kelsey? 

It sure is! I am so excited!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Soooo excited to see pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

No I don't I wish. My phones really lame.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll have to get some more up soon Sydney 

That's s bummer.. 
Don't worry I'll let you know as soon as I can


----------



## Goatzrule

ok. you better! hehehehe


----------



## Frosty

Well Skyla how many more days. I came in hoping to see pictures. I hope it warms up some for you if its as cold there as it is here. Good luck with kidding thinking girls for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

11 days left for Mazie  she is getting bigger every day!

Thanks  I hope it warms up some too! I'm slightly kicking myself for having kids this early! Lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

Uhhhhhhh. Im going crazy! ekkkkkkkkkk. babies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are some more pics 

Mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook.. She was being squirmy so only this pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Puffy


----------



## Goatzrule

If I could drive I would be camping out in your barn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It is FAR too cold out there for that!


----------



## Goatzrule

I dont care. Ill snugle. hehehehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah me and the animals will be snugled up when you walk in. hehehehehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! The jr does would love that! :laugh: promise and hall I love snuggling and Ellie is a big love bug too  she also likes to bite :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

And your dog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, and the 'deprived' dog :laugh:

Some pics from tonight


----------



## Goatzrule

She's so big! cant wait


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She sure is! 

She even has a cute shirt


----------



## Goatzrule

hahaha cute.


----------



## VincekFarm

Wow! She is pretty big! Mazie must have quite a load in there.


----------



## IrishRoots

Can't wait to see babies! Loving her shirt!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 
Yah she is real big lol! 

It is cute  hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puffy and Brook pics 
Brookie squirms soo much :roll:


----------



## Frosty

I am waiting. lol


----------



## Goatzrule

6 days left!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  not much longer at all


----------



## ThreeHavens

Woo hoo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a feeling she will play with us a bit and go late though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

New pic of Brook from today


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow :shocked: I hope you have flood insurance chicky cause your going to have a flood of bouncy babies :wahoo::stars::goattruck:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! :lol: :slapfloor: Laura your too funny! 
I can't wait to see them all!  your gonna be infested too!  lol!


----------



## nchen7

how exciting!!!!! this is going to be the longest week ever!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your telling me! 8| 
We are expecting a big snow storm wed. So maybe she will prove me wrong and go early in the middle of the storm.. :shrug:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

I'm counting the days xD I have 89 and 93 days for my two (If they're even pregnant)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope yours settles too


----------



## nchen7

any update?!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Her ligs are softer but still very much there.. I really think she will go late..
This is her today.. And her sitting in her stall just now


----------



## nchen7

so cute!!!!! i really do love the fluffiness!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm excited! I can't wait either!! Lol


----------



## goatygirl

:lovey::girl:Tell them to hurry up! Need to see some babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll pass the message on.. But now she will just play with our heads! LOL!


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah, every day seems like weeks every time I see December knowing that it is going to be so long


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It feels like it! Lol!

Haha! They follow the does code that's for sure!


----------



## goatygirl

I'm scared December will stretch the does code and I will never get any sleep


----------



## VincekFarm

They are looking good & big! I love the barn cam, now you won't have to sleep in the barn! (Like me..  ) Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are 
Lol! That's nothing special! Just a baby video monitor.. We want to get some barn cams though  hopefully next year  I still have to buy a bigger milk stand first 

Oh and Natasha.. My email isn't working so I can't reply right away.. Darn email... And you were complaining about yours lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok Skyla....she must know today is miserable and it means she has to kid now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I wouldn't mind that  hehe! But she still has her ligs and plenty of udder to fill..


----------



## goatygirl

Were did you get the cam, and how much


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it was an old one my mom had from when the kids were little.. we are going to be getting real barn cams though.. I'm hoping by next fall.. I wanna get them online too


----------



## goatygirl

I want one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This one is in it's last leg! I'm not sure it's gonna make it a whole lot longer! 

Look on Amazon, I'm sure you will find something there for a good price


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Munching away


----------



## NubianFan

how many days left I missed it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like 3!


----------



## NubianFan

oh wow getting close


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!


----------



## Trickyroo

What was that song your Mom was singing when we were waiting for Mochalo to have Hallie ? lolol

Gonna have to start singing that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gosh LOL! I forgot about that! Haha!! 

She was sing 'push it! Push it out! Waaay out!' :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ah yes , that's it ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: 
She is so strange!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL sounds like y'all have fun at kiddings. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh they can be interesting that's for sure! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

2 more days!!!!!!!!!
last kidding Ellie gave birth just as we were going out side to install the baby monitor. Silly goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey guys ! I heard Snap is holding Skyla hostage :-o
Her demands are more grain , alfalfa and more alfalfa :GAAH:

Thats all I know , gosh I hope she's OK ray:

Snap said if she doesn't comply with her demands that she will resort to pinching her and butting her shins until black and blue :shocked::shocked::shocked:

:shrug::snowbounce::coffee2:


----------



## NubianFan

How dare Snap, she has to longest to wait of any of the does, she needs to be more generous to the girls in late pregnancy they are the divas of the day for now!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

And Snap also stated that if Skyla and her Mom start singing to her their "push" song , she's leaving :snow bounce:

In other news:

Hallie is getting longer :lol:

Be right back after these commercials :coffee2:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh my!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh Laura!! You are WAY too funny!! I'm rolling over here! :ROFL: :slapfloor: My mom thought it was hilarious too! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

Laura, you are WAY TOO MUCH!!! :ROFL: in a good way!


----------



## Goatzrule

Anything today?


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey ! Inquiring minds would like to know , you know :shrug:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah I don't like to waiiiiitt!


----------



## NubianFan

I think Skyla had to work a long shift today. Longer than she had originally planned so that might be why she hasn't been on to update yet.


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope thats the case and they aren't holding her hostage :sigh:
But most likely cause she hasn't answered my texts either…..
Im getting strange pictures of alfalfa pellets and grain sent to my phone with strange noises in the background :-o
I think I hear Hallie and Promise whispering that they have Skyla tied up in their stall :laugh: And they have Snap doing the texting cause her hooves are smaller :crazy:
Ughhhh this weather is really getting to me , can ya tell :hammer::GAAH::snowbounce:


----------



## Goatzrule

Your way too funny:slapfloor:Well that would be to bad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Laura you are too funny!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

Yes, I had a long shift today...  

Just checked on Maze and her ligs are rather soft  so were gettin closer! I still think she will go late, lol! But they are getting softer anyway


----------



## Goatzrule

I have a bag of chips, a bottle of red gatorade, the tablet, and my phone turned all the way up. waiting for you to call. LOL :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well I can tell you it won't be tonight  but sooner then I was thinking


----------



## Frosty

I hope it won't be tonight surpose to be real cold out there. lol. Waiting ever so patiently. not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think it will be thankfully! I think tonight was the coldest this week too! Lol! 

Haha! There will be plenty of pictures soon enough


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey you keeping any does ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If there is two we may.. Not sure yet.. I'd like one out of Ellie too lol! And Brookie  can't keep them all! Lol!

But Kelsie gets the first doe


----------



## Trickyroo

You lucky duck Kelsie :thumb::applaud:


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah but no matter what that doe is going to end up at my house! I bet you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What doe? Kelsie's doe?


----------



## goatygirl

Yes Kelsie's doe, all her animals are at my house


----------



## fishin816

What is the kidding status on your does Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Yes Kelsie's doe, all her animals are at my house


I was just going to say that :lol: but then I wasn't sure if you were talking about Mazie lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> What is the kidding status on your does Skyla?


Not much.. She is going to go late.. At this point I'm going to guess Monday.. 
Her ligs were looser and then came back  and her udder has plenty of filling to do.. and the other girls are due next week


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not much.. She is going to go late.. At this point I'm going to guess Monday..
> Her ligs were looser and then came back  and her udder has plenty of filling to do.. and the other girls are due next week


Is it Snap that is still giving you trouble?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, snap was the one who was off last week, but she is fine now and not due till April  this one that is due now is Mazie


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, snap was the one who was off last week, but she is fine now and not due till April  this one that is due now is Mazie


Mazie, yep. When is she SUPPOSED to be due?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tomorrow


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Tomorrow


Get the kidding kit ready, LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  and has been for a month at least lol! It's ready to grab and go next to the door now though


----------



## goatygirl

Any thing yet? ?!?


----------



## Goatzrule

:hair: ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm still in bed  lol so no, nothing new lol


----------



## Goatzrule

:wallbang:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I told ya she was gonna go late...


----------



## Goatzrule

i know. but still :wallbang: :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soon enough... It's a pain waiting that's for sure..


----------



## Goatzrule

How bout now?


----------



## goatygirl

Is she ready yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL you two! 
No, she won't be going today  
Her ligs are lower, and her udder fuller, but it won't be today


----------



## Trickyroo

:eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::coffee2::hammer::roll:


----------



## Goatzrule

im with u :thinking::hammer::hair:


----------



## Trickyroo

I can feel your excitement Kelsie  I was the same way when Danielle'S Busy Bee was due to kidd ! I remember getting that text and first picture of my Honey Bee  Gosh she got big and she just just stunning  
The wait is a killer though :hug: :kidred::kidred::kid red:

Oh , and I can't leave out my precious Bill , he is our stud cough muffin , lolol.


----------



## Goatzrule

hahaha yeah. Ive was waiting for a year to ask if I could get another goat (dad wanted to see if I was ready) so It just so happend that Mazie came along agian. (though dad still has to be reminded that he said yes to this)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kelsie has loved Mazie since she met her when she was just a wittle 5month old baby  now she gets one of her babies  I bet you it will look just like her too! Maze looks like her mom and grandma and her sister looks like her too!  the color is passed down! Lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yay! hehehehe. Yes Mazie is always a cutie. People still ask for her. She was a tincy little one. It will be good to add another goat to our heard (And made mom relize we need to have a buck at our house) Our farm is slowly getting bigger.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes having your own buck is MUCH easier!! Trust me! Lol! This year was wonderful  lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

No I think Mom wants to lease a couple for few months. (but will see where that goes)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Even still.. It will be at your place.. Much better then driving to a buck lol


----------



## Trickyroo

So Miss Mazie , what are your plans for today , hmmmmmmm :snow bounce:
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Her plans are to keep her ligs and drive me crazy  :crazy: 

Her ligs are still there this morning.. Likey won't kid today..


----------



## Trickyroo

:eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::GAAH::shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Laura that is a lot of does!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

You never know she might surprise you


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , so , anything yet :-D:-D:-D
:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes and this time we are being very patient. :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just got home from church.. My dad stayed home with her nothing happened.. I'm gonna go out and check her now though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I told you between 6-9pm....my time.... :ROFL: that will give her a bit more time :lol:


----------



## Cactus_Acres

For as excited a some are on here, you need a barn cam hooked up to steam 24/7 online, so some people can check for themselves!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I told you between 6-9pm....my time.... :ROFL: that will give her a bit more time :lol:


You never said what time zone!  
Now I'm gonna go crazy! It would be kinda funny if she did kid in that time frame lol!

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cactus_Acres said:


> For as excited a some are on here, you need a barn cam hooked up to steam 24/7 online, so some people can check for themselves!


We are hoping to for next year  we'll just have to see when I can afford some barn cams lol


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Start singing it now: " all I want for Christmas is a good barn cam, a good barn cam, a good barn cam. All I want for Christmas is a good barn cam, so everyone can know my goat is birthin'...." Everyone will know what you want next Christmas.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol: love it!! I'm so gonna do that :laugh: even if it's my only gift! :laugh:


----------



## Ryann

I bought a 4 camera security system with dvr for $149 from amazon...have figured out how to see it on a TV but still haven't gotten it hooked up to the internet yet...figure it will save some of the 2 am barn checks lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I'm sure! My dad has been searching Amazon 

Just came back in and Mazie's udder has filled a lot just from this morning! So that is good news!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What'd I tell ya! 6-9pm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You told me  so let's see.. So that's 10-1 my time  i don't really want another late night :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Good luck :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## fishin816

Skyla, has she drove you crazy with the waiting game yet? Oh and is their code of honor working on you guys yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Of corse she has  lol

Her ligs are even lower now  
She is still acting normal/fine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She'll have them tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure hope so! I don't want to miss it while I'm at work all day tomorrow :/


----------



## VincekFarm

She'll be 148 tomorrow right?? Her udder looks like it has filled up quite a bit! For some reason I'm thinking she'll throw buck/doe twins... might have something to do with a dream I had last night. Lol! 
Happy kidding! I bet she'll go in the middle of the night and try to be most convenient for you.


----------



## Trickyroo

Don't worry Skyla she will have them a couple of hours before work 
I hope not for your sake , I hope she starts now and is done by bedtime so you can get some sleep before work 
But it usually doesn't work that way 
I swear they LIVE to make us crazy , lolol


----------



## Frosty

She will have them tomorrow just after you get home from work. I wishpered that in her ear. lol. Good luck can hardly wait for pictures.


----------



## goatygirl

Ugh Mazi do you know we are all waiting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug! No bucks Natasha!   umm.. Her 147.. 
Her ligs are lower.. But still there... It's starting to snow now..  yuck.. I just hope she kids tomorrow before I go to work.. If be happy with that at this point! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Still waiting.....*tap,tap,tap*.......


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She'll have them tonight


I wouldnt count on that Lacie, unless its a snow storm or a earthquake or something,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She very well could have them tonight Cade 

And it IS snowing.. Her ligs are real low.. Idk, it could be just me, but I think her breathing is a bit faster too.. :shrug:


----------



## Goatzrule

Omg ahhhh come on little girl push!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She very well could have them tonight Cade
> 
> And it IS snowing.. Her ligs are real low.. Idk, it could be just me, but I think her breathing is a bit faster too.. :shrug:


I know it could still be tonight


----------



## goatygirl

Come one mazie! lets go mazie hurry it up girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure hope she does


----------



## VincekFarm

:kidred::kidred::kidred: !! Is that better? Lol! 
Can her udder still full some more or is it super tight & full already?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Much 

It's pretty tight, but could fill a bit more.. 

I just came back I. From checking her and she had no ligs that I could find!  and she is pretty restless  I have a baby monitor next to my bed tonight  lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Well ??? :wahoo::GAAH::shrug::tears::sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nothing yet 
Her udder is tighter now  and ligs are still gone.. Still no real taking or anything..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she still has an hour and a half  but, I may extend her timeframe because obviously she didn't have her stuff together earlier! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way! That's cheating!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie your 4hrs behind me right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

3 I do believe. It is 7:41 here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep three.. 10:42 here..


----------



## Trickyroo

Alright chicky , I'm off to bed , hope Mazie lets you sleep through the 
night :hug: I think she will wait till morning


----------



## goatygirl

Any thing?


----------



## Goatzrule

OK I'm up for now till I get out of school at 3:00


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry guys, no, nothing new. Going out to check her in a bit.


----------



## Trickyroo

Grrrrrrr…..Mazie :GAAH::snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I know the feeling 

I think it could even be tonight.. Or late afternoon.. But not very soon.. She still isn't acting in any sort of labor and still won't let me touch her ligs/udder..

Sorry, but I'm hoping for tonight after I get home lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Hopefully she goes before you go in to work 
Is Hallie still being goofy , lolol ? Mochalo and Blondie were break dancing this morning :ROFL:
Pebbles likes to jump from side to side and tilt her head , its so freakin 
funny :ROFL: People have no idea how entertaining these creatures are


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure would be nice! But I don't see it happening 

They are just munching hay.. No silly antics this morning lol!

Haha! That's way too funny!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. She won't be waiting for me to get home...  she is acting really restless and her udder filled some more... Ligs are still gone... She is wicked mad that she has to stay in the kidding stall so my parents can keep an eye on her.. Poor baby  her neighbor Ellie isn't too happy about it either lol! My poor babies.. I'll update when I get home.. I'll be leaving in an hour and won't be home till 7:30 so we can all wait in agony together :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww I'm sorry you won't be home but you never know. 
What is she doing that she's so mad , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, maybe she will wait  I'm praying I get out early :laugh: 

Oh she's just yelling and trying to run out the door any chance she gets, and is climbing the walls lol! Poor thing


----------



## Texaslass

I hope she waits for you to get home, Skyla!  ray:
Can't wait to see babies though!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Praying!


----------



## goatygirl

Why is she so upset? Poor baby tell her to wait


----------



## Goatzrule

:hair::crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope she waits ! Poor Skyla , she must be going crazy 
And of course you too Kelsie


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah school was horrible I was going crazy!


----------



## fishin816

Goatzrule said:


> I know I was going crazy during school


Yeah school is stupid. I see no purpose in going............


----------



## Goatzrule

Agreed.


----------



## VincekFarm

School is so ridiculously simple and provides absolutely no challenge for me so I deem it stupid also..  Lol!
I'm drawing a picture of a sun right now for home work and I'm in High School.. -.-

Back to Mazie... I can't believe how excited I am about her kidding! It's like she is my own doe. Skyla you better guard those babies from desperate goat ladies with kid fever like myself!  Lol!


----------



## nchen7

lalalalala....waiting waiting waiting....... :hammer:


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla should be getting out soon 
I think , lol
Poor gal . I would be pulling my hair out if I were her !


----------



## goatygirl

30 more minutes and she shall be out of work and will let use know what is going on


----------



## Goatzrule

I bet she is. So they have a name for poeple how wants kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  JUST walked in the door  going out to see them now, but she did kid... With out me  she kidded around 4 my mom said.. And she had..... TWIN DOES!!  in soo excited!! I'm going out now so I will get pictures up ASAP


----------



## Goatzrule

Calll me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Was just gonna do that


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats Kelsie.


----------



## Trickyroo

Kelsie your baby is gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thanks. Cant wait to see them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry the phone hung up on me cause I was in the barn :/ 
But I got some pics of your baby  I'll get you some better pics in the morning 
Her name is Paradise right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Her cute little face


----------



## Goatzrule

She is so cute! I love her! Can't wait to see her in person.


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes that's her name


----------



## nchen7

CONGRATS!!!! of course she didn't wait until you were home, but glad it all went smoothly!!!!

she is SOOOOO cute!!! I think we'll need more pictures........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't wait for you to see her either  she is soo sweet too  


Thanks Ni  I'll get more in the morning  it's dark and hard to see anything right now..


----------



## nchen7

they're just so snuggly looking!!!! aaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is the other doe


----------



## nchen7

they are just RIDICULOUSLY cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frosty

Hooray glad that's over and all went well. Sorry you missed it skyla. They are adorable. Are they by the buck you are trying to sell..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Barbra 

No, those ones are due on the 13th  so a few more days for those kids


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw! So cute! Is she a FF?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 

Yes she is


----------



## Scottyhorse

How is her udder looking? (I'm just curious... lol)


----------



## NubianFan

So is Kelsie getting one and you retaining one? They are so cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks hairy lol! I'm going to give her a fill in about a week and a half to see what it looks like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> So is Kelsie getting one and you retaining one? They are so cute!!! Congrats!!


Kelsie is getting one.. She will get to pick when she comes over on Saturday.. Idk.. My parents changed their minds and said we aren't retaining anything this year..  so I don't think we will be keeping one sadly


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, that's too bad.


----------



## NubianFan

Well stink, stank, stunk... Tell the doelings to be extra cute and precocious and hopefully they will fall in love and change their minds. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your tellin me!  my sister really wanted one out of her too it was going to be her baby..


----------



## Ryann

Congrats on your beautiful babies! Hope this means it's gonna be a Doeling Year here in NH....I'm jealous can't wait to have some here!


----------



## NubianFan

I know I am ready for Dru's babelo's but I want easy kidding, easy kidding, easy kidding, easy kidding, easy kidding, that is my mantra.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you 

I sure hope so! Four more does to go! All does would be great!  lol!

I know the feeling  I've been watching all these other babies and waiting for mine lol!

Thanks Karen


----------



## fishin816

j.o.y. Farm said:


> hey guys  just walked in the door  going out to see them now, but she did kid... With out me  she kidded around 4 my mom said.. And she had..... Twin does!! :d in soo excited!! I'm going out now so i will get pictures up asap


yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayyyyyy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe  thanks guys


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

They are way too cute❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you  I'm super happy with them  hehe!

So Puffy is up next, and is due the 13th  excited for these kids too!


----------



## NubianFan

Valentines day babies, tell her to have them on valentine's day Skyla it will be my only present most likely.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I hope she does  or Brookie, who is due on Valentines day  that's also Mazie's birthday and my sisters  lol!


----------



## NubianFan

That's funny! Maybe they both will!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Would be really cool!  I have a bunch if Love themed names  but no one likes them


----------



## NyGoatMom

Adorable doelings Skyla  I love the first one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you 

I really like the first brown one too!  she is the bigger of the two and is a and absolute LOVE BUG!  she just LOVES to snuggle  she is super sweet  I can't wait to watch them 'unfold' the next few days


----------



## NubianFan

Name one the Love Boat :greengrin::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## Goatzrule

Ahhhhhh there both so cute this is gonna be sooo hard!


----------



## Goatzrule

got to get ready for school, byeeee


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats!!!! Such beautiful babies!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is hard! One has more color, but I think the brown one is SUPER sweet!  I can't tell you about conformation yet cause they are still unfolding... But I can give you a run down on Saturday on their conformation 

Thanks Candace


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, big storm coming Thursday.. (Puffy's due date) 6-12" of snow  she should go right in the middle of it lol! We'll have to see


----------



## goatygirl

What are you going to name the babies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mazie's? The one Kelsie picks will be Paradise. and we don't have one picked for the other doe yet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

New pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And here is Puffy and Brook


----------



## goatygirl

Their all cute ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
My heart is full of rainbows and butterflys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## Goatzrule

This is gonna be soooo hard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It will be! I know if it were up to me I'd have a hard time!! Glad I don't have to choose! :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

Get a video of them! And show us


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't post videos here  but I'll try and email you some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emailed you the video Olivia


----------



## goatygirl

Can you send it to my Comcast account? I forgot my other password


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep 

And just another cute pic


----------



## goatygirl

:lovey:Hehehehehe


----------



## Frosty

hmmmmmmmmmmmm I want to see the video. They are cute can't wait to see them jumping around then it will be extra hard to pick. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can email it to you to Barbra


----------



## goatygirl

Can you send it yo my comcast email? [email protected]?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did.. You didn't get it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh oops! Kelsie's is the billy goat one! Lol! I got them mixed up and thought I had lost Kelsie's! I just sent it to yours


----------



## goatygirl

Lol. She will be pleased to get them though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She will  I thought I had lost her's so I asked you to send it to me, but it's her email :ROFL: oye vey! Blonde moment


----------



## goatygirl

Aww there so cute


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah we all have some blonde roots in there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

And some like mine are over powering my brain (I locked myself out of my phone) ooops!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## fishin816

Hey Skyla, are you retaining one?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We were going to. But we aren't going to as we are going to need the kid money for hay and a few other things.. So we aren't.. But I'm thinking I'm going to repeat the breeding


----------



## Goatzrule

That's a good idea. If you want me to spread the word about any of your babies I'm glade to help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If you want to. Just give me till this weekend after the majority of them are all born


----------



## Goatzrule

Sounds good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks


----------



## Goatzrule

Your welcome


----------



## nchen7

I've been showing my bf the pictures of the babies, and we both agree they're so cute it should be illegal.


----------



## NubianFan

Your boyfriend is a keeper Ni, even if he did serve you a fly....


----------



## Frosty

I just watched the video. I would have to take both of them wouldn't be able to choose. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know that feeling! :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

How are the babies today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are good  I think I'm going to let them out to play for a bit in the baby pen  I'll try and get some more pics soon


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are good  I think I'm going to let them out to play for a bit in the baby pen  I'll try and get some more pics soon


Yay! I love pics of baby goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna head out now


----------



## ThreeHavens

Congrats, Skyla!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Danielle  

Here are a few pictures from their trip outsides


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Brook


----------



## Goatzrule

Cute!


----------



## Frosty

who is next to have babies. I am waiting to see more new ones.which ones are bred by that buck you hope to sell..I know I am being a pest but the winter weather has gotten to me and I am bored.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No not a pest at all  next up is Puffy(Gidget's mom), due tomorrow, and she is bred to Chase, the buck for sale.. I think Brook(Willow's mom), due Friday, will go first.. We shall see  lol! 
But neither of them will be going tomorrow, both still have hard ligs.. Though Brook's are softer then Puff's


----------



## Ryann

you never know we do have that big storm on its way in!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't even want to think of that  watch them both go together in the middle of the storm! :lol: 

I think I'm going to go move them around in the stalls so I can have them on the video monitor  lol!


----------



## Ryann

I still have 16 days till my first ones are due, 3 on the 28th and 1 on the 1st. have to finish setting up my camera system and getting the kidding barn ready this weekend!
I cannot wait for baby goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know it's so exciting!  good luck and thinking pink for ya!


----------



## Ryann

thank you I am thinking Pink for Brook and Puffy too! your little doelings are so precious :girl:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  would love more does so we can possibly keep one 
I'd really like to keep one from Puff since we are selling the buck she is bred to. 

They are  they are starting to hop around and such now


----------



## liz

What adorable little girls to start your year with 

Looks like we do have our girls due together! Sending happy PINK kidding vibes your way


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I think so too  I love them! They are such cuddle bugs! 

Yep!  I don't know how you do these cold weather kiddings every year! Lol! This is too cold for me!


----------



## goatygirl

How's puff doing? Any time soon?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... I haven't checked her yet today... But she was fine yesterday...maybe y'all will come at the right time tomorrow to watch lol!


----------



## Frosty

Who is Brook bred to this time Skyla. You probably have said but my memory is lacking. lol. Hope she goes soon. I can hardly wait it she isn't even mine. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook is bred to Justice. Same buck as Mazie 
Her ligs are very low today and she looks to have dropped a good deal too  so maybe babies tomorrow


----------



## goatygirl

So we might be there to see her kid!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We'll see  she still had ligs and udder to fill a few hours ago when I was last out there... Have to see when I go out to feed in a bit.


----------



## goatygirl

are we talking about puff or brooke


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Both.. They were both due today/yesterday  

They both have ligs and plenty if udder.. I don't think they will be going tomorrow..


----------



## Goatzrule

oh cool. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are both the same today.. Ligs a little lower and udders a little fuller... But nothing to make me think they will be going today.... :/


----------



## Goatzrule

ok. See you soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook lost her ligs!!  :dance: I swear I felt them when I checked early this am... But when I went to put her out side and she wasn't acting right and wasn't eating, I checked again and they were gone!  so yay!!

Yep, see you soon Kelsie


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wheeee!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I told my dad we should name her kids A Day Late and A Dollar Short :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY ! Here we go ! 
I guess you will have to keep the dollar babies , you can't sell them. 
No one just gives money away,right 

Just in time for another storm too ! Sorry 
But YAY ,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Sounds good to me  hehe!  

Poor Brookie  she just isn't very happy... I'm gonna go out and cuddle and pet her some.. She makes me feel so bad when she's in pain! Such a sensitive doe..

I know  ugh... I figured they would have kidded in the last storm.. But they held out lol


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Sounds good to me  hehe!
> 
> Poor Brookie  she just isn't very happy... I'm gonna go out and cuddle and pet her some.. She makes me feel so bad when she's in pain! Such a sensitive doe..
> 
> I know  ugh... I figured they would have kidded in the last storm.. But they held out lol


That was generous of her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, this one won't be nearly as bad :laugh:


----------



## goatygirl

They are sooo cute♥♡♥♡♥


----------



## Ryann

Happy Kidding...thinking pink!:kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!


----------



## Frosty

happy kidding thinking pink for you. Got to go out and pull so snow off roof. Check back later..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun with that  I think that's the worst part of the snow! :/


----------



## VincekFarm

I think the worst part is shoveling paths for your overly- dramatic goats throughout their pen.
My guess is that Puffy & Brook will go on the same day and both have triplet does!  Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Well, my dad snowblows most of that for me.. He like playing with his toys  lol!

Oh I like the sound of that!!  hehe!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well ? :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just a little bit of goo.. And possibly some contractions... She isn't very good at letting me see! :/


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , fingers and toes crossed for ya  I know how hard it is when they don't let you see whats going on  So frustrating !
Keep us posted :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  

I will the best I can


----------



## VincekFarm

You just need to spy on her with some binoculars where she can't see you.. that's when she'll have the obvious contractions.  Lol!

Is her udder full? Pictures would not hurt..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'm in the house.. Watching her on the monitor... She's just laying around 

Yah.. And hairy!
Pictures would hurt! I'd get my face kicked in! :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah more babies!


----------



## goatygirl

That will give us another excuse to go see them again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  and hopefully it will be warmer so they can go outside to play


----------



## VincekFarm

That's what I meant... the monitor... ( I keep on forgetting that you are current with the times and have a camera!) 

LOL! Did she let you milk her easily when she freshened last year?

Any news?!??


----------



## Frosty

she is waiting for the other one to catch up with her so they can have them at the same time. lol:boy:onder:hlala::-D


----------



## ThreeHavens

We don't have a monitor ... we're stuck with checking on them all through the night, lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! It's nothing special trust me!

Yes  after she kids she's good, she's just a BEAST when she's bred! LOL!


Not much... She's just laying there chewing her cud


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> she is waiting for the other one to catch up with her so they can have them at the same time. lol:boy:onder:hlala::-D


Oh my! My mom said if that happens she's calling you to come help :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> We don't have a monitor ... we're stuck with checking on them all through the night, lol!


Yep lol! We had just a sound baby monitor for a while.. Worked well enough


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I had a baby monitor (for sound), but one of the does thought it would be cool to destroy it! LOL So now it's checking on them throughout the night. Waking up every hour or two!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I don't sleep when they are that close anyway.. I just hate having to bundle up every time I go out


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL!
> I don't sleep when they are that close anyway.. I just hate having to bundle up every time I go out


That gives me an idea: just sleep out with the does when they're about to kid! :lol: :smile: If I didn't sleep between checks, I'd fall asleep standing up! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I don't like the mice out there LOL


----------



## thegoatgirl

^^Haha! That's what I do throughout the year.....luckily, we don't have mice, LOL. Our cat eats 'em all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My cats haven't been out a whole lot cause of the cold.. In the spring I'm gonna lock them in the barn! LOL!


----------



## fishin816

Cats.......... Ugh. I despise it. 

The dogs were RIGHT UP AT THE FENCE today! Grrrrrr. The goats were out in the pasture today too......... I have H A D it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love my kitties


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love my kitties


Not me........... I have a HUGE cat allergy.......

And i dont like cats becuase one killed my mawking bird family. GRRRRR. I was SO mad


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I like cats! :smile:


----------



## fishin816

I have a huge cat allergy, if no one understands what that means.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

fishin816 said:


> I have a huge cat allergy, if no one understands what that means.


I know what it means. :wink: I just had to express the fact that I love when they go "pancake" (lay flat) on your lap every time they can. :smile: Of course, a goat kid can do the same... onder:


----------



## Frosty

Tell your mother I would gladly help but think by the time I got there it would be all over. How big where brooks and gidgets mother when you started breeding them. I mean weight wise and years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Well you should come now! You jinxed us! :lol: puffy lost her ligs and her udder is tight!! Should be an interesting night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As to age and weight Willows mom was two when she had her babies and and Gidget's mom I bought her as a milking yearling.. But she is a good size girl


----------



## ThreeHavens

AHHHHH!!! You're going to have me up all night!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! :lol: I'll keep y'all as updated as much as I can


----------



## goatygirl

You can breed a yearling


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla looks like I'll be up with you tonight. At lease its not to bad tonight. It in the 20s here. Its practically a tropical heat wave.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know  it's pretty nice out I guess lol! 

Hope your kidding goes well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here ya go Natasha  I from another stall lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

Cooommme onnnnn! I say to night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometime tonight or early tomorrow morning


----------



## goatygirl

Her udder is not that big


----------



## VincekFarm

I say they'll go between 2 & 4 AM.  LOL! 
Any new pictures of Puffy?  
I'm so excited to see what they have!!


----------



## VincekFarm

LOL! She is BIG! Her udder could fill more.. maybe tomorrow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's not huge... But it's bigger then last year, and it's looking nice  plus it looks bigger in person


----------



## goatygirl

Like how the babies look smaller in person


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No new pics of Puffy... She wouldn't let me at her back end  I'll try when I go out again  her udder is looking good too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Like how the babies look smaller in person


Yep lol! 

Oh, Kelsie it won't let me reply to your PM cause you have to delete some


----------



## ThreeHavens

Gahhhhhhhh *languishes waiting*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think it's gonna be tomorrow morning...


----------



## ThreeHavens

GUhhhhhhhhh, it figures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know lol! They are both pretty comfy just chillin out


----------



## fishin816

How are the does? How long before you have a maternity ward?


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe Skyla went to take a nap , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm guessing tomorrow morning.. They are just chilling out in their stalls


----------



## goatygirl

??? Any thing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! :hair: 

Brook laid in nearly the same spot all night and they were both quiet as a mouse! Urg!


----------



## liz

Sounds like they're sticking with the "Does Code"  Hope they give you bouncing happy babies soon!


----------



## goatygirl

:hammer::wallbang:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure are!! Oye! :hair:
I barely slept last night, and am sure feeling it now...


----------



## Goatzrule

ha, I bet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:zzz:


----------



## goatygirl

If i had a car I would keep day shift for you so you could sleep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  but my family is home too so they can keep watch and wake me up if I fall asleep  

But, I can never sleep furring the day anyway  I don't know what and I hate it! Lol


----------



## goatygirl

They can't stick the code that much longer or they will burst


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure hope they can't! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor Skyla


----------



## Frosty

Well I was sure there would be baby pictures this morning. How are the girls doing and How are you and your mom doing. They are just keeping you guessing aren't they. lol


----------



## fishin816

Do we have baby goats?!?!?


----------



## Trickyroo

No but we have one very tired Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was guessing that too Barbra... Soon enough I guess lol! 

No Cade, no babies  Laura's right, just a very tired me lol!

So I went out to check them... The small feel I got of Brookie's udder it felt tighter..
ONE of Puffy's ligs are back ever so slightly... :/ I swear she was laughing at me too!


----------



## fishin816

DO WE HAVE BABY GOATS?!?!?? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No baby goats


----------



## goatygirl

Ahhh!


----------



## VincekFarm

They trying to have it so that they go at the same time! 
Do you think they'll go today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I sure hope they don't! It's only me and my dad home! And he freaks out!

I don't know any more! Brook's udder is tighter  so I sure hope so!


----------



## fishin816

Speaking of baby goats, how are Mazie's twins?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are doing good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Puffy is put there SCREAMING! Her ligs are 100% gone!! Babies soon!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yay!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Puffy is put there SCREAMING! Her ligs are 100% gone!! Babies soon!


Here we GOOOOOOO! as Peter Pan says! Babies will be on the ground soon!


----------



## VincekFarm

Woo hoo! I still waiting for pictures of Puffy...  Lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah pics plzzzz! :thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , I heard Skyla's barn roof blew off due to a overload of Nigerian babies ! Just saw it on the news ! She was pulled out of the barn from under about 5 hundred bouncing babies and she had a funny smile on her face. She's fine though :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo

:think::GAAH::hammer::book::scratch:


----------



## nchen7

Doop doop dee doo.....waiting waiting....


----------



## Frosty

wow got all my chores done baked an apple pie. inquired about a buck and now back here and still no babies. what are you doing skyla pushing them back in. lol thinking pink


----------



## fishin816

Skyla! Are the babies here yet?!?!?!??


----------



## Trickyroo

She probably fell asleep with all the babies , lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

ASDFGHJKL I just came back from church and expected news! :crazy: :hair: :dazed:


----------



## goatygirl

Any thing yet


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm getting really worried now


----------



## fishin816

Has anyone heard anything?!?!?


----------



## Trickyroo

No , no texts since the last one when Puff's logs were gone…..
Oh boy , I hate this…...


----------



## Frosty

she must really have her hands full. I hope all is okay. I am getting nervous now.


----------



## fishin816

Was Puff or Brook any closer the last time anyone heard from her?


----------



## goatygirl

they sounded close


----------



## fishin816

Uggghhhhhh........ Thats a good sign we might have baby goats


----------



## VincekFarm

She's probably just overloaded with doelings.


----------



## fishin816

THAT WIULD BE AWESOME! Doelings doeling doelings!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Praying all is well!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok guys ! Skyla wanted me to relay that everyone is fine !
She is buried under a huge buck and two does 
They had a hard time getting the buck out , he wasn't finished watching the Olympics apparently……
Her Mom was on the phone with the vet and Skyla and her Dad finally talked him into coming out ! All is well 
She is taking care of everyone right now and will be on soon with pictures and a update. 
Im so relieved !


----------



## VincekFarm

Lol! That is fantastic! Did Puffy or Brooke kid?


----------



## Trickyroo

Puffy


----------



## fishin816

So one of them did kid?!?!?


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes Puff had two doelings and a very big buckling


----------



## VincekFarm

Haha! In your face Skyla, I told you she was going to have triplets! She thought twins..  
I'm so excited to see pictures!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , from the sound of how big this buckling is , you could count him as two. , lolol


----------



## Frosty

I am so glad to hear something. Can't wait to see pictures and have skylar on here saying all is well. Not that I don't believe you trickypoo just me I guess.


----------



## goatygirl

Yippy!!! Ahhhhhh! I'm so excited to go back and see more babies


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayyy! Thanks, Laura, for letting us know.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! BABIES!!! We need photos


----------



## goatygirl

My heart is exploding with Rainbows and Butterflys


----------



## Goatzrule

How big is the boy?


----------



## Trickyroo

I don't know but Skyla doesn't exaggerate. 
So when she says BIG. , he's BIG , lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Ok then well just have to wait and see


----------



## goatygirl

*i need pictures, now!!!!!!*


----------



## liz

Good to hear that everything is well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Y'all are too funny :lol: 

It was a bit hectic! The first kid came out no problem. A tiny buckskin doe with moonspots  then mom was havin some issues.. Pushing but not a whole lot coming... I popped the bubble so I could see better and all I can see is an ear.. I tried to work his head out and I couldn't push him back real well.. The head felt big and we were worried.. My mom tried and the same thing.. So she went in the house and called the vet I had my dad pick Puff up and do a 'hand stand' and I pushed him back in.. We put her down and I went back in and she push and once a good amount of his nose was out I started pulling, he finally was out! And was big!! After him I helped pull a good sized doe kid out.. All are doing well and ate, mom is doing good and taking great care of them all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And pictures  can y'all guess what one the buck is?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow! Poor Puffy! One big buck kid, congrats on the trips  What do they weigh?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We weighed them but our scale is messed up.. (That's why I have stopped weighing my milk lol!) but according to that broken scale he is 3lbs... And the B&W doe is too.. (He's a good bit bigger then her too) so I'm gonna weigh them again in a bit with a different scale..


----------



## HerdQueen

That's awesome Skyla! He is a big boy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, lol.

And on Emma's behalf, she replied, that the buck is _not_ the one in pink :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Erica 

Lol!
Haha!! She is right lol!
How's she doing anyway? I miss her!  tell her i said hi!


----------



## fishin816

BABY GOATS ARE HERE! YAY!!!!!!!!! They are cute!


----------



## nchen7

Sooooo cute!!! Congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, lol.
> 
> And on Emma's behalf, she replied, that the buck is _not_ the one in pink :lol:


Is Emma's computer gonna be working any time soon?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't have internet, I talk with her via text.


----------



## Frosty

wow they are so cute and one is so big. I am so glad it all is fine now. Is Brook gaining on it any yet or is she gonna make you wait..lol Glad 2 out of3 where does for ya.


----------



## Goatzrule

they are so cute! He is huge. What are ther names going to be?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think Brook may go tomorrow.. :shrug:

We don't have names for them yet... The only one with a name so far is Paradise  lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Put your thinking cap on girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will be  the buck my be Goliath lol!


----------



## fishin816

Are you keeping the moonspotted girl?


----------



## NubianFan

You want her don't you Cade? I want that giant buckling and I think Goliath is the perfect name!


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah,


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> You want her don't you Cade? I want that giant buckling and I think Goliath is the perfect name!


Ummmmm.... Ummmmm........

YES!!!!!! I WANT A MOONSPOTTED GIRL!!!!! But sadly I have no room


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cade I'm not sure if we will be keeping anything.. :shrug: 

The buckling may be sold already 

Lol Leslie  he'd be perfect for Mini Nubs!  lol!
I think it's a good name  hehe! Idk if we will name him or let the people who buy him name him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh she's so tiny you wouldn't even know she was there Cade


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol Leslie  he'd be perfect for Mini Nubs!  lol!


I know right!!!:shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> You want her don't you Cade? I want that giant buckling and I think Goliath is the perfect name!


Ummmmm.... Ummmmm........

YES!!!!!! I WANT A MOONSPOTTED GIRL!!!!! But sadly I have no room


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> I know right!!!:shades:



























Here is my mini nubians!!!!! You people were talking about them, so I just thought I woukd jump in


----------



## VincekFarm

BEAUTIFUL babies!!! I love their little coats too! Puffy did a good job. ( And so did the trio of midwives.  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Natasha 
They are soo adorable! The buck I think is the same size as Mazie's big doe! 

Hehe! Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the cutie pies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Karen


----------



## Goatzrule

Really. then those girls are tiny


----------



## goatygirl

I like the smallest one♥


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The black and white one is about the size of Mazie's little doe and the buckskin one is a tiny little thing!


----------



## Ryann

Congrats on the beautiful babies!:fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you


----------



## nchen7

maan.....I need a baby goat cuddle now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! When is yours due again?


----------



## nchen7

May 20th is the earliest one. that's a LONG time away!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It's not THAT long  lol!


----------



## nchen7

no...it's not. it's 3 months. it's much longer than having kids NOW. lol


----------



## Ryann

I'm at 12 days and counting for my first 4 does and I think that that is too long to wait! but don't want them going early I want nice healthy babies...preferably doelings;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not too too long 

I have to say.. So far all of out kids have been late.. And we've gotten more doelings... Idk.. I've heard it's an old wives tale.. But it sure seems to be true for us... Has been in the past too..  so I always think of that when I have a doe that's late... Makes the waiting not quite as hard lol!


----------



## Frosty

Skyla when you get a chance could you send me a recent picture of the buck you have for sale. I am also looking at another one and want to compare. lol. Cute babies. cuddle for me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have pictures of him from last month on my website... I can get you new ones soon though  

Thank you  they are adorable that's for sure!  and I will


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not too too long
> 
> I have to say.. So far all of out kids have been late.. And we've gotten more doelings... Idk.. I've heard it's an old wives tale.. But it sure seems to be true for us... Has been in the past too..  so I always think of that when I have a doe that's late... Makes the waiting not quite as hard lol!


Pfft! Last year ALL my does when over their due dates.... 99% were bucks! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Lacie! Well like I said  I heard it was an old wives tale... But it worked out for us  lol


----------



## Frosty

Checking in to see how all the babies are doing and their moms. Also to see if Brook has progress any yet. Got to run some errand this morning surpose to get more snow tomorrow so I want to have everything I will need here. Check back later...Thinking pink,


----------



## VincekFarm

Some pictures of everyone wouldn't hurt.. unless of course you try to take a picture of Brook.  
Since you had babies this early it's your responsibility to relieve kid fever with adorable pictures.  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Moms and babies are all doing well  
Brook is doing a lot of yelling and pacing and rolling her head around.. I'm thinking tonight 

LOL! Yah.. That may hurt  lol!

Oh it is?! Lol!  here are some  
Kelsie, I really tried to get some good ones of Paradise... She just squirms Waaayy to much! LOL! I'll get some one to help me get some later today


----------



## fishin816

That pic is precious!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe  she is so sweet! Crawling on my lap already!  I found a little moon spot next to her eye  just like her daddy


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe  she is so sweet! Crawling on my lap already!  I found a little moon spot next to her eye  just like her daddy


I want a moonspotted kid so bad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's for sale  hehe!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's for sale  hehe!


*Sticks fingers in ears*

LALALALALALALA

I AM NOT LISTENING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :laugh:


How much moonspots do her dad have? Is he like heavily moonspotted?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, she has more moonspots then her dad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But her grandsire is loaded on her sires side and her granddam on her dams side is loaded  I'll post some pics


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> But her grandsire is loaded on her sires side and her granddam on her dams side is loaded  I'll post some pics


Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Photo courtesy of Phoenix Rising Farm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok that link isn't working :/

http://phoenixrisingfarm.m.webs.com...ww.freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfarm/dreamer.htm


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> http://phoenixrisingfarm.m.webs.com...evel=0&fw_sig_social=1&fb_sig_network=fw#0221


WOW! *Mouth drops in disbelife


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's a very pretty doe!


----------



## fishin816

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's a very pretty doe!


I only see a buck


----------



## fishin816

Oh THATdoe SHE IS PRETTY!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Follow the link a d that is the doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

fishin816 said:


> Oh THATdoe SHE IS PRETTY!


She is


----------



## Trickyroo

Frosty said:


> I am so glad to hear something. Can't wait to see pictures and have skylar on here saying all is well. Not that I don't believe you trickypoo just me I guess.


Trickypoo :ROFL::thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Frosty

Are you picking on me. lol. Sorry its just I know Skylar and not anyone else. Hows Brook doing Skylar. I got lost on all the web pages. Whats that bucks name again.. Guess I had better write it down.


----------



## fishin816

Frosty said:


> Are you picking on me. lol. Sorry its just I know Skylar and not anyone else. Hows Brook doing Skylar. I got lost on all the web pages. Whats that bucks name again.. Guess I had better write it down.


Skylar?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosty said:


> Are you picking on me. lol. Sorry its just I know Skylar and not anyone else. Hows Brook doing Skylar. I got lost on all the web pages. Whats that bucks name again.. Guess I had better write it down.


She's doing good  I still think late tonight 

Lol! His name is Wind Chaser (we call him Chase) 
Here is his page and some pictures 
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/phoenix-farm-wind-chaser.html


----------



## fishin816

He is pretty.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is  he's a good boy too  
I wish I had room and could keep him too!


----------



## fishin816

Look at those two lugs on my avatar! I was laying out in the barn floor and these two come and lay by me! SOOO cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, I don't know what's cuter, the baby goats themselves or them in their sweaters!!! I want to come squish them all!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, don't squish them! Could be fatal to their whittle selves :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I will ferociusly bite you if you squish their whittle bodies. GRRRRRR!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook is getting closer!  she had a bit of goo and was letting my mom and I pet her all over (she had been FREAKING out about that earlier lol!) 
So babies soonish  sometime tonight


----------



## Ryann

whoo hoo hope the Doe Fairy keeps watching over your barn! she can come visit here the end of next week! Your babies are so cute, its really making me want mine here NOW! I love their sweaters I have been making baby goat coats out of fleece I have 4 done but am going to need a lot more...guess I have more sewing to do this coming weekend


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Thanks  I hope she sticks around too  lol!

I got mine at Walmart for like $5 and some on clarence for like $2


----------



## Goatzrule

More babies  oh doe fairy, I think she is in the area, do you know where she is cuz she promised me that she will be at my house in late March.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!  she is very restless and yelling lots! I think I'm gonna bundle up and go sit with her a bit 

You and Ryann can borrow her  I need her back in April  LOL!


----------



## VincekFarm

How's Brook's udder? Did it fill a lot more? Pictures.. now that she is suddenly & amazingly sweet? Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's still not huge.. She normally really fills after kidding... It's tight.. But not as tight as it could be.. And it's real hairy and icky looking from the goo lol!

I'll see if I can get a pic for you though


----------



## HerdQueen

So excited for you Skyla! Hope she doesn't make you wait to much longer.


----------



## VincekFarm

The gooier the better!  LOL!

This is random.. but brought on since you were talking about goop. I really hate it when the kids are stumbing around after they're born and then they walk under the dam's afterbirth stringing from them and then they get blood on them.. 

I'm going to put in my final guess now. Triplets for Brooke.... 2 bucks and 1 doe. It's just what I feel don't hate me for being anti-doe. Lol!


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yep!  she is very restless and yelling lots! I think I'm gonna bundle up and go sit with her a bit
> 
> You and Ryann can borrow her  I need her back in April  LOL!


Haha we are all pretty close she can just flutter and fly around our farms until all the kids are on the ground safely!
:girl: not a fairy but I'll take a doe stork too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need the doe fairy to visit me too  send all the bucks to my friend, I need a good selection to pick threw this year :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Erica 

LOL! I hate that too  
Here are some pics for you 

Ahh! How could you say such a thing?! I can't talk to you anymore...  lol!

That is very true... But I like her where I can see her  LOL! J/K 

Haha! What a nice friend you are Lacie!  :lol:


----------



## Frosty

she looks ready to me Skylar. Three little doelings soon. lol Will check back later if I don't fall asleep. Had a long day today but got everything done before the snow.


----------



## goatygirl

I could use the doe fairy!


----------



## Ryann

Frosty said:


> she looks ready to me Skylar. Three little doelings soon. lol Will check back later if I don't fall asleep. Had a long day today but got everything done before the snow.


UGGHH she said that awful 4 letter word! haven't we had enough in the last two weeks????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I'm sick of the snow too! So not looking forward to this  

Some contractions on her.. I don't get internet in the barn so I'm gonna 'disappear' for a bit


----------



## Ryann

Happy Kidding:kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## fishin816

The buck fairy is NOT ALLOWED! Onky the doe fairy! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

She's Brooke right


----------



## sassykat6181

That buck looks big enough to be two kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, Brook is up  

LOL! He could be! :lol: he's the same size as Mazie big doeling.


----------



## VincekFarm

Whoops! Maybe in the middle of the night? 

I made my doe fairy reservation after Skyla's in April.


----------



## HerdQueen

Skyla don't keep the doe fairy to yourself remind her she needs to make her way to the frozen north.


----------



## fishin816

And to Southern Illinois as well. I always let the buck fairy in....... I am not allowing it this time! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm guessing so Natasha 

Haha! I guess I could share her.. :/  LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

BOO! Did it work?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! What was it supposed to do?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well obviously it didn't work, or you would have some babies to show us! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Very true


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well Brook just woke us all up screaming... Why can't she just kid during the day like the rest?! Just as I started to doze off and the cat came and laid with me... And Brook ruined it! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lots of pawing and up and down


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so now the previous "BOO!" caught up with you, blasted time difference! Knew it would work though :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
Still nothing... I got cold and she was just stuffing her face so I came in and am watching her on the monitor..
And it's a lovely whole 3* out  yay... Not.. -_-


----------



## liz

Awww...sweet babies  Can't wait to see what Brook gives up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Two bucks!  about an hour and a half ago... both are adorable and have lots of moonspots!!
Will post pics later today after I finally get some sleep lol


----------



## liz

Congratulations!


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, don't squish them! Could be fatal to their whittle selves :laugh:





fishin816 said:


> I will ferociusly bite you if you squish their whittle bodies. GRRRRRR!!!!!!


But they're just SOOOO CUTE and SQUISHABLE!!!!!!!! 

Congrats Skyla on the bucklings!!! :stars:


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats on healthy kids. I've got a month before my first is due. So I'm stalking your thread


----------



## VincekFarm

Oh no! It's all my fault! I said the dreaded "B" word! 

Congrats on the healthy boys! I cannot wait to see how adorable they are! 
So that's 4 does & 3 bucks. Still a doe year!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayyy! Are you done for the season?


----------



## Frosty

oh my look what happened. You girls were fighting over who gets the doe fairy next and it made Brook have boys. lol. jk. Can't wait to see pictures. The snow storm has started and oh I am so sick of it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep it's all Natasha's fault  :laugh: 
One of them I can't get to nurse.. He's a stubborn little guy! And in so tired I'm not in the mood to deal with a stubborn baby! I'm tempted to just give him a bottle at this point!

No, still two more to go.. But they are in April, so we get a break  lol!

Haha! 
Oh I know  I'm not liking this snow either.. :/


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would bottle some colostrum into him and keep trying at the teat. I had to do that with my quads. Little Guy couldn't get the hang of nursing for a few hours, so I gave him colostrum and let him continue to figure it out with renewed vigor. Being the worry wart I am, I don't like to see them without colostrum in their tummies for longer than a half hour, haha.


----------



## HerdQueen

I bet your tired! Sometimes those kids...

I'm tired of the white stuff to. I can't wait for the green up!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm with you both!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh, I LOVE the snow! :snowhat: :snowbounce: :snowcool: :snowcheese: :snow:

//hides


----------



## Frosty

lets send all this snow to threehaven. I have had enough of it also. So looking forward to spring so that means it will be late. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I syringe fed him some a while ago and just have him a bottle.. He wasn't thrilled with that lol! But it got something in his belly... He just does NOT like help from me and is having trouble finding it on his own.. :/ 

I agree Barbra! We'll send it all to Danielle :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chase would say thank you! He loves the snow too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my goodness!!  how adorable is he?!


----------



## goatygirl

I demand pictures! ♥♥♥♥♥♥♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna get some in a bit  they are covered in moonspots though


----------



## goatygirl

Ahh! I need to see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are the two new bucks 
I'll get new pictures soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Paradise and her sister and one of Puffy's kids


----------



## VincekFarm

Adorable!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Love!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are  I really like Brookie's bucklings! I wish they were a doe! Lol! They will probably be sold as bucks though 

I need to get some good pictures of all of them! Hopefully tonight


----------



## nchen7

sooo cute! which one is Paradise?? I didn't know it was decided....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mazie brown doe is  Kelsie picked her out on Saturday


----------



## VincekFarm

I'm so sorry for cursing you with bucks! 
They would be very pretty does.. 
Brooke's boys will probably sell easy with their moonspots though.

Do you have a favorite kid yet?


----------



## nchen7

awww!!! too cute!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!! I guess i can forgive you  you just have to curse me with does for Ellie! lol

they would, but oh well, they make some pretty handsome boys too  :laugh:
I'm sure they will. I cant wait to get Brooks udder clipped and filled! it looked real nice by the time she kidded! :drool:

All of them  they are all just so snugly and cute!


----------



## VincekFarm

I'll try my best.  LOL! 

That's very true. 

I can't wait to see it.. (& Mazie's udder too!)!
I knew Brooke was going to pull it out.. I told you I liked her. 

That's not a good enough answer! I think Paradise's sister is a cutie pie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good lol! 

I'll be sure to email you pics  and if we do both end up going to the VT show you can see them in person  
And who knows.. You may end up with Brookie one day  (my mom wants to sell her next year.. :/ )

LOL! Well I can't choose! Probably Brookie's like Cou/buckskin  he's such a sweetie  
She isn't oh and Puffy's little buckskin?! Just like her


----------



## Frosty

they are all so cute. can't wait to see them without sweaters on. Is it snowing up there skyla. It is here and coming down hard. I am oh so sick of winter. Do you have the schedule for the shows yet or haven't they come out. If they have where do I find them... Thanks..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully this week I can get everyone's coats off and nice pics taken 

Yes.. It came down fast too! Yuck! 

Yah right here 
http://www.newenglandndgoats.org/shows/shows.htm

You planning on bringing any of your girls? If love to see them all!


----------



## VincekFarm

Now I have to go to VT so that I see them. 

Maybe your mom will be persuaded otherwise once she sees how well she does in the show ring this year. 

Hey Skyla.. Psstt.. you should try to come to some NY shows.  
Lol!


----------



## Ryann

congrats Brook and Skyla..they are adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep  hehe! And it would work out real well to bring Ellie's doe there for ya 

Maybe  she just thinks she is a pain lol! (She can be a bit dramatic at times  lol!)
As long as I get a few does out of her I'll be happy  lol

LOL! A 4hr ride doesn't sound to inviting  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ryann!


----------



## Frosty

thanks for the list Skyla. I printed it out and will put it in my book. I am gonna try to show at least the two I got from you this year. I need to work with them if this snow ever goes and not to sure about the hoof trimming yet or the clipping We will see. I need winter to be gone so I can get to work on all this. lol


----------



## Ryann

Frosty...I am right in Stoddard and could show you hoof trimming if you need help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure I could come by and help you clip them if you need it  i thought you did pretty good last year!  either way it would be nice to see you and the girls again


----------



## Frosty

Ryann That would be great cause I just know I have never gotten them right. They will need it again real soon so maybe we can set up a time. I am more than willing to pay you for your help. I just want everything to be right with my animals.If we could set a time so both me and my daughter are home cause she is learning also.. Thank you. so much.


----------



## Frosty

Sorry I forgot. Skya waiting for new pictures of the two bucks. lol. And I will try hard to get things going so I can show your two at least.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm going to get some good ones today  I promise 
But this is all I have for now


----------



## HerdQueen

Gosh I wanna play kissy face!

With as cold as its been I'm kinda glad to have kids early this year, cause seeing everyone's babies before my own just makes me crazy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!

I know what you mean, but, I never want kids this early again! Lol!! Far too cold! Lol!


----------



## Frosty

Wow it is snowing like crazy again is this ever gonna end. I put the girls out for a bit I go and look out the window and its snowing so hard I cannot see them so back in they went. Sure glad I got more straw into the chicken coops before this started. Is it snowing where you are. That buck is just so adorable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! Snowing like crazy! Ugg.. So tired of this!


----------



## Ryann

Frosty said:


> Ryann That would be great cause I just know I have never gotten them right. They will need it again real soon so maybe we can set up a time. I am more than willing to pay you for your help. I just want everything to be right with my animals.If we could set a time so both me and my daughter are home cause she is learning also.. Thank you. so much.


Let me know when you can figure out a good time I work until 330 during the week but as long as my mom is not working that night she will do the chores for me and I could come after work, or am usually in around on the weekends. No need to pay me I would be happy to help. My kidding season begins the end of next week and I am going to NY to get a new buck this Saturday...there are two possibilities it will be so hard to choose!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh new bucks are exciting!! Where from?


----------



## Ryann

Moonflower Farm.... the golden one with white moonspots will be a year in April and the black and white with chocolate moonspotted one is 8 weeks today..they are both polled!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that is a hard choice! I like them both!


----------



## Frosty

Skyla stop messing around and get us some buck pixs. lol..


----------



## Ryann

I am excited about less disbudding next year! I will have to see them in person to get a better idea of their conformation since I just have the "baby pick" of the black/white one...might be kinda crazy getting one right before kidding season but he'll be the boyfriend for any I HAVE to keep...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got you some pics Barbra


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh are they polled?! Very nice!

LOL! HAVE to keep huh


----------



## NubianFan

who are those cuties? Did something happen while I was gone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are Brook's twin bucks


----------



## goatygirl

Ahh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I emailed your sister one of Paradise too


----------



## fishin816

Ahhhhhh!!!!! Cute goat!!!! (Looks behind the baby goat and looks at feed bag...... BLUE SEAL!) LOL!!!!! ROFL!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

your boys are so cute!

Yes Polled so excited about that!

and HAVE to....HAVE to have at least one with my own herdname right????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It was right in front of Brook's stall.. I didn't want her head in the pic! LOL!
And I took pictures of all the babies for the site so no Brookie in the background  so a grain bag went as the back drop lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> your boys are so cute!
> 
> Yes Polled so excited about that!
> 
> and HAVE to....HAVE to have at least one with my own herdname right????


Thank you 

Awesome! I want a polled goat at some point  and one with blue eyes! Hehe!

Yes you do!  lol!


----------



## Ryann

these boys have brown eyes but my Rebel Blue has Blue eyes and Memily and Snickers do too! So I should definitely have blue eyed kids this year! I like the blue eyes my mom doesn't...Memily had two blue eyed bucks last year and Snickers kids looked blue eyed until 4 weeks and then turned the lightest honey brown


----------



## fishin816

Ahhhhhh!!!!! Cute goat!!!! (Looks behind the baby goat and looks at feed bag...... BLUE SEAL!) LOL!!!!! ROFL!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice! One day I'll get some! Lol! But I also have to stop buying goats! ROFL! :lol:


----------



## Ryann

they are addicting! I have 6 soon to be 7 and my mom has 10!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are! LOL!

I have 10... Well.. One is my sisters.. But really they are mine lol!
And I'm buying two more this year.. Hehe! I am selling two though! So that's good!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Karen!


----------



## fishin816

They ate cuties! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty

They sure are cuties. Thanks for the pictures. I am being a pest I know but you got babies to cuddle and I don't lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! No not a pest at all


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They are! LOL!
> 
> I have 10... Well.. One is my sisters.. But really they are mine lol!
> And I'm buying two more this year.. Hehe! I am selling two though! So that's good!


You will have a few more come summer  :ROFL::-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm trying Laura! LOL! My dad keeps saying no  wait till he sees your adorable little babies!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Very beautiful babies!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you!


----------

